# Solved: RS Uncorrectable Errors :-(



## mirzasghar (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi,
I am using 1024 kbps Downstream and 512 US.
my internet frequently disconnected after half an hour, sometime instantly.
When my internet disconnected the errors are increasing rapidly RS Uncorrectable are more.
What could be the cause? 
Couple of days ago my copper wire is replaced by ISP and modem also. but problem remain here 
how i could get rid of dis-connectivity plssssssssss help me. 

ADSL line stst when disconnects









 

When there is no Dis-connectivity...................










Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._

DSLReports

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## mirzasghar (Oct 15, 2010)

These are the *results...*
*Result 1*

*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2682976

Result 2

**http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2682985*

* How I can understand my line is good or not ?
*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks great, line quality doesn't appear to be the issue.

If it disconnects periodically, we're probably missing the window. Is this a wired or wireless issue. Have you tested the computer in a different location?


----------



## mirzasghar (Oct 15, 2010)

The ISP router has 4 LAN ports, 1 is connected to my Desktop and 1 is connected to TP-Link Wireless router.
Line suddenly shows good stats and some times sinks and SNR went negative. 
There are some periodic screenshots that i had taken already. 


























































Technical person of my ISP told me that your ADSL port need to be change. can it reduce the disconnectivity ? I don't think so..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What does *"your ADSL port need to be change"* mean? Did they tell you how that would happen?


----------



## mirzasghar (Oct 15, 2010)

*ADSL port will be changed from my local Exchange. Does the port change can reduce the errors ?*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, perhaps it can, but I'd also want them to change the copper pairs coming to the house as well.


----------



## mirzasghar (Oct 15, 2010)

Well! my copper wire which is coming to my home was already replaced 5 days ago. Now the ADSL port from exchange also changed but the errors on uplink are same and some on downlink too  
What could be the problem  I am sick now :down:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The wire coming to the house from the local pole may have been changed, but what they probably need to do is to pick a different pair of wires that connect to the CO. I suspect that hasn't been done.

Question: Do you hear ANYTHING odd in the phone conversations? Static, hum, distortion, etc.?


----------



## mirzasghar (Oct 15, 2010)

After changing the ADSL port from Exchange There are no Un-correctable ERRORs now


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's a good thing.


----------

